# hoyt tribute price?



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

Wondering if anyone knows the msrp of the hoyt tribute?
Thanks
Josh


----------



## lundy (Sep 4, 2013)

The shop near me has a list price of $895.00


----------

